# My new favorite chrome polish, whats is yours?



## moparrecyclers (Aug 24, 2014)

*My new favorite chrome polish, what is yours?*

I had recently stumbled across this polish and was using it on cymbals with great results and was much less expensive than cymbal polish so I thought I would get it a try on chrome. It is Meguiars #49 oxidation remover for Marine & RV use. I use a cotton cloth and it does not take any effort to see the results. After application I rinse/neutralize with a mild soap and water solution before applying some wax. Here are the results. The product was bought at a local Fleet Farm.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 24, 2014)

Simichrome

Not cheap, but performs wonderfully.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 24, 2014)

*I'm  traditional in a lot of ways*

Turtle wax chrome polish is what I use most.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 26, 2014)

Meguiar works well for me too, I use the rubbing compound product.
I have some chrome stuff that's lost some of its chrome, this stuff kinda hides the blemish.
Keeps my worksman wheels looking like new, there 10yrs old.
Works well with all my metal stuff.

Ray


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 26, 2014)

Mothers.............can't live without it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 3, 2014)

*my new favorite chrome polish*

ALUMINUM FOIL, I rescued this 1980 suburban from the trash started to clean it up for my sister,noticed i was out of brass wool so i decided to try the aluminum foil method works better and faster than brass wool even where the chrome is completely missing the foil gets deeper into the pits and removes nearly all the rust  and much cheeper


----------



## Iverider (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been using Flitz lately on EVERYTHING. Chrome, Paint, Alloy, etc. The most recent AFTER photo I have is this Raleigh that I picked up at a local Flea Market. It was your typical garage find bike with a bit of surface rust on most of the chrome and oxidized paint.



1965 Raleigh by VW Sightings, on Flickr



1965 Raleigh by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## antiquecycles (Dec 3, 2014)

*I concur*



SirMike1983 said:


> Simichrome
> 
> Not cheap, but performs wonderfully.




Hands down, the best. It is incredible and there is no match.

Get it and sleep well at night.
Kris


----------



## bike (Dec 3, 2014)

*I think*

simichrome has abrasive
Flitz does not
RUBBING COMPOUND is very coarse and will leave marks.
Polisihg compound it finer but still much more coarse than simi


----------



## Iverider (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know what Flitz has in it, but it still removes some material be it from dissolving or abrasion. I think it has some rust dissolving properties and leaves a protectant film behind (from what I've read about it). So far I like it a lot!


----------



## Blueschwinns (Dec 3, 2014)

*Favorite Chrome Polish*



Krautwaggen said:


> I don't know what Flitz has in it, but it still removes some material be it from dissolving or abrasion. I think it has some rust dissolving properties and leaves a protectant film behind (from what I've read about it). So far I like it a lot!



I got a big tube of Flitz this summer and I love it.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2014)

*Turtle Wax...*

Polish and rust remover


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*On old bike paint try Blue Magic Metal Polish*

It is made for other problems but ti takes off all black marks and leaves a shine.  It shouldn't work but it does and so does Mothers brand of metal polish.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 6, 2014)

Semichrome polish also works very well on plastics and celluloid. It removes many of the scratches and leaves a nice clear shine.
It works great on plastic bike reflectors, etc. and I have also used it on bicycle speedometers to remove most of the scratches and some of the cloudiness. Of course it works great on polishing up metal also!

I guess a person has to have a variety of products for different operations around the shop. If something doesn't work, you know another product will....


----------



## walter branche (Dec 7, 2014)

*Valve compound*

Try using some valve grinding compound , it comes in different abilitys


----------



## Duck (Dec 7, 2014)

I've used Noxon for years, now- I swear by the stuff. Seems to be getting scarce though, so last time I bought any, I bought a half dozen or so cans of it...


----------



## orangewill (Feb 7, 2015)

Curtis Speed Polish.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1943&attachmentid=188631


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 8, 2015)

If you have Rust, It is there. It is never really removed. It has pits or actual holes in the chrome. We just knock off the high points.
When I get a bike with some rust. I use Wet Steel Wool. The water seems to lubricate between the rust and leaves no visible scratches. Then I go over it with a protectant like a wax.
Sometimes I like the rust look, It is not reasonable for me to think I can actually get it back to shine properly. So I just knock off the flakes and leave it that way. Just as long as it does not come off in my hands.
But this is for an unrestored rider. Some bikes look good with an old, always lived outside look.


----------



## SuperMonark (Feb 13, 2015)

I use Wenol, the blue one.  Works really good and no need to wax after.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice Vintage Gretsch Snare Drum !


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2015)

Have used Flitz with good results.


----------



## toyman (Mar 8, 2015)

Which Flitz product should I use?They have several different ones.


----------



## Artifex (Mar 28, 2015)

*Shiny show chrome:* I agree with the Simichrome comments - excellent at polishing chrome that is already in good shape.  I'll have to look into Flitz.

*Light rust:* What I seem to use the most is an impregnated wool-like product called "Nevr-dull"you can find at most hardware stores or online.   Seems to do a little better with chrome that needs some help.  For chrome with light rust I use this a lot.  

*Rusty but salvageable: *For chrome with more serious issues, I usually go to turtle wax polishing (NOT rubbing) compound and a good rough cloth.  If it needs a more abrasive approach, then I go to brass wool.  Good stuff.  Then I work my way back up to the Simichrome.


----------

